# PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur



## Fyggi (27. Januar 2005)

Hai Boardis,

habe auch schon im Archiv gesucht.....

Aber trotzdem einmal die direkte Frage:

Taugt die PENN Slammer 260/360 zum Spinnfischen auf Mefos mit geflochtener Schnur oder kommt sie an das Wickelverhalten derShimanos, Daiwas etc. nicht heran |kopfkrat   Bei dem Preis wäre ein Fehlkauf (was das Fischen mit geflochtener Schnur betrifft) fatal #q 

Für die Antworten dankt

Mark


----------



## Quappenqualle (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur*

Ob sie zu Mefoangeln taugt kann ich nicht mangels Erfahrung nicht sagen. Aber ich gebe zu bedenken, daß die Slammer a) nicht die leichteste ist und b) ein kleines Prob mit gelochtenen Schnüren und frostige Temperaturen hat, wenn du bei Minusgraden die Schnur einkurbelst und auf dem Schnurlaufröllchen das Wasser gefriert (weiß nicht, ob das bei Salzwasser evtl. nicht passiert) verklemmt sich die gelochtene Schnur (bei mir wars ne Powerline) zwischen Bügel und Schnurlaufröllchen..

Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber ich würde gerade beim Spinnfischen auf Mefo auf Monofil zurückgreifen, da dann die Gefahr des Ausschlitzens nicht so groß ist..


----------



## Fyggi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur*

Hai Quappenqualle,

habe ich das richtig verstanden, das werksseitig ein Spalt zwischen Schnurfangbügel und Schnurlaufröllchen besteht, in den dann eine dünne Schnur (hier: geflochtene) geraten kann ?!


Fragt Mark


----------



## oh-nemo (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur*

Hi#h
das Schnurlaufröllchen das rollt so eng das dort keine Schnur reinpasst.
Und es rollt.






Fyggi,hab wie schon per PN geschrieben das hier jetzt Monofile drauf ist.
Vielleicht erkennst Du die saubere Schnuverlegung.







Zum Gewicht.Der Vergleich zu einer anderen Spinnrolle der 4000er Klasse ist nicht gross.Nachgewogen hab ich noch nicht.Kleiner und etwas zierlicher ist sie trotzdem.
Ist halt ne richtige Salzwasserrolle mit Ecken und Kanten.
Den Schönheitspreis auf dem "Laufsteg" gewinnt sie nicht,brauch aber keinen Vergleich zu scheuen.
Ich bin vollauf zufrieden mit meinem kleinen Schätzchen :m


----------



## Fyggi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur*

Hai Jörg #h ,


das ist ja super, vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen #6  #6  #6 


Das ist mal ne "sichtbare" Antwort auf eine Frage  


Es bedankt sich

Mark |wavey:


----------



## Quappenqualle (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur*



			
				Fyggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hai Quappenqualle,
> 
> habe ich das richtig verstanden, das werksseitig ein Spalt zwischen Schnurfangbügel und Schnurlaufröllchen besteht, in den dann eine dünne Schnur (hier: geflochtene) geraten kann ?!
> 
> ...




Hai Fyggi,

nicht geraten kann, geraten ist!! Und das nicht nur einmal und auch nicht nur bei meiner Slammer, sondern bei der von Fjordbutt auch!!
Glaubts oder glaubts nicht, ist aber Fakt. Damit kein Mißverständnis aufkommt, ich gebe meine Slammer nicht wieder her! Ist wirklich ne tolle Rolle. Aber bei Frost mit Gelochtener, nie wieder!


----------



## Haeck (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur*

moin fyggi

besitze die penn slammer ebenfalls und bin absolut unbegeistert von dieser rolle. das schnurlaufröllchen versagt bei minustemp., die schnurwicklung mit geflochtener ist mit der einer shimano stradic 4000er nicht zu vergleichen und die bremse läßt sich nur mit viel gefühl fein einstellen. mit monofiler schnur ist die wicklung allerdings gut. bitte nicht falsch verstehen auch diese rolle tut natürlich ihren dienst, nur ist sie für einen shimano fan, absolut nicht zu empfehlen.

mfg

haeck


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur*

@ Fyggi

Tja eigentlich kann ich mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen.
Ich selber kenne diese Rolle von Penn nicht.
Habe aber viele Rollen gesehen und an Ruten bei Bekannten getestet.
Ich lande immer wieder bei der Shimano.  |kopfkrat   #6 
Ok. Einen stolzen Preis habe diese Rollen schon. Besonders die guten Stücke aus der Shimano-Serie wie die Stradic, Twin-Power oder die Stella.
Aber wenn`um Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit auch bei Minustemperaturen und 1a Schnurverlegung bei geflochtenen Schnüren geht, dann sin diese Rollen ebend ne Klasse für sich!!!  #6 
Auf alle Fälle solltest du auf eine gute Qualität achten und die gibt`s nicht zum Nulltarif.
Ein Wormschaftgetriebe dürfte, gerade bei dem Einsatz von geflochtenen Schnüren, selbstverständlich sein!  :m
Ich persönlich fische die 5000-er Twin Power von Shimano.
Die Rolle ist auch nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht (415 gr.) Frag mal oh-nemo wie bei der die Schnurverlegung ist.  :m


----------



## Fyggi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur*

Hai an alle Vorposter,

das hört sich ja wirklich nicht so gut an für die PENN #d . Ich bin auf diese Rolle gekommen, weil es sich der Beschreibung nach um eine total robuste Rolle handelt und Erinnerungen an z.B. die alten DAM Finessa 330P u.ä. wach wurden - Messing / Stahl-Getriebe: geil!!!  Diese Machart, gepaart mit moderner Schnurverlegung sollte es sein #6
Hatte mir zwischendurch mal ne Balzer Aluchrom gekauft, na ja, sah jedenfalls gut aus....... 
Aber was nutzt es; da sie in der 2500er Klasse gerade mit geflochtener Schnur gefischt werden soll,  dürfte es sich (auch Winterangeln hat seinen Reiz) aus sachlichen Gründen tatsächlich verbieten.  Zumal eine Slammer 260/360 + zusätzlicher Ersatzspule in etwa den Preis einer Shimano TwinPower 2500 erreicht. Schade eigentlich  
Wird es wohl doch ne Shimano oder Daiwa Capricorn werden.......

Es dankt für die Tips

Mark

der sich nun zwischen Daiwa und Shimano entscheiden muss#c


----------

